# Could my mouse have cancer?



## mauser (Sep 9, 2013)

I adopted 2 baby female mice from a fantastic breeder a few weeks ago called Tessy and Maisy. They are currently around 7 weeks old. I'll start by saying that they get given dry mouse food daily, and we throw away the stale food after a day. I change their water once in the morning and once at night so that I know it's always fresh. They are very loving to each other, although Maisy is a bit more headstrong and often hogs the exercise wheel. They come out for an hour daily - if not more - to get their exercise and fun time. Today, however, I got them both out and I almost done a double-take when I saw Tess. It was almost like "wait a minute, that's not my Tessy!".  She's basically shrunk half her size, she looks like a dwarf beside Maisy, yet they were practically the same size yesterday. Her spine is very prominent and her sides have sort of sunken, it's hard to explain. Her fur has gone raggedy, as well. My first instinct told me that it was dehydration, so the first thing I done was check the water bottle on their cage to make sure water was coming out. It was working absolutely fine (obviously, as Maisy had been drinking from it). Just to make sure that Tess was definitely getting water, I got a shallow bowl of water and a cotton bud (Q-tip) and dipped it in the water and held it to her mouth. She had some, but it was rather reluctant, and she lost interest after that. I sincerely doubt dehydration, however, because if that was the case, then both would be dehydrated, not just one. As for Tessy's posture, it's extremely hunched, which is probably why she looks so small. Even when she stretches out, there appears to be something not quite right. When she walks, it's like waddle and almost like she's running along on tiptoes. She was coming up to me and climbing into my hand just as she normally does, and she was also running on her wheel and exploring. There is no apparent change in her behaviour, although she was a fraction quieter today than she is normally. I have checked both mice's fur for fleas/lice/mites, but there is no sign of any redness, irritation, or anything at all, really. I checked her eyes and nose for discharge, everything. I'm in a total state of confusion. I'm concerned that it could be something more serious, such as cancer.

If anyone can offer me advice on what could be causing this, I would be eternally grateful. I just wanna make my li'l girl better.  I have included a 'before' and 'after' picture below, so that you can see the difference.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

The only answer I could offer is megacolon. Unfortunately if that is what she has there is nothing you can do except keep her comfortable or put her to sleep. I had a mouse in December that did the exact same thing as you described. Fine one hour and then a few hours later she looked horrible... A few hours after that she passed.
I hope that isn't what your girl has, but be prepared.  If it is, its not something you caused.


----------



## mauser (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you! It's so difficult trying to find info on mouse illnesses. I'm so worried for her, it could be megacolon as you said, as that would explain a lot of the problems she's been having. I actually separated her from her sister as I was advised to do this... She is currently in a large cage with lots of soft bedding, plenty of food and a water bottle as well as a water bowl. I don't want to lose my little girl... :'(



Awaiting_Abyss said:


> The only answer I could offer is megacolon. Unfortunately if that is what she has there is nothing you can do except keep her comfortable or put her to sleep. I had a mouse in December that did the exact same thing as you described. Fine one hour and then a few hours later she looked horrible... A few hours after that she passed.
> I hope that isn't what your girl has, but be prepared.  If it is, its not something you caused.


----------

